# Nachtangeln am Forellenteich



## Norgefahrer (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Boardie´s,ich bräuchte mal wieder ein paar gute Tipp´s |rolleyes 

Ich war vor kurzem an einem Forellenteich zum Nachtangeln und habe sage und schreibe die ganze nacht nur einen einzigen Barsch von ca.10cm verhaften können   Mein Kumpel,der mit war hatte genau Null Fische :c ,wir haben es mit Made,Mehlwurm,Tauwurm und mit Power Bait (Weiss) versucht und hatten noch nicht mal einen einzigen Biss #q 

Nun würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen,wenn mir hier mal so einige Tipp´s gegeben werden,damit ich beim nächsten mal mehr Glück habe #a 

Lohnt es sich denn überhaupt,Nachts am Forellenteich ???
Wie und mit welchem Köder habe ich da die besten Chancen ???
Sollte ich schleppen,oder auf Grund bzw. im tiefen mein Glück versuchen ???
Wie macht Ihr das so |kopfkrat 
Bin wirklich für jeden Tipp dankbar  

Sind Forellen überhaupt in der nacht aktiv,oder geht da nur was am Tage ;+ 

Ich zähle auf euch,also bitte bitte bitte laßt mein nächstes Nachtangeln nicht wieder zum :c  werden.


----------



## carpi (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Hey
Also ich hab nachts noch nie eine Forelle gefangen!
An Seen und Teichen in denen eine vernünftige Anzahl von Forellen herrscht( also kein reiner Forellensee, der vollgestopft ist mit Forellen) habe ich die meisten Forellen zwischen 8 und 11 Uhr morgens gefangen! danach geht nur noch sehr wenig mit Naturködern!

Aber nachts hatte ich es auch noch nei gezielt auf Forellen probiert!
probiers doch das nächste mal mit nem Spinner!? im Uferbereich! damit könnte ich zumindest in der Dämmerung und bis 11 uhr abends noch forellen fangen!


----------



## Norgefahrer (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Oh danke für die Antworten,aber das hört sich nicht gerade positiv an :c 

Na ja mal sehen ob mir noch jemand Hoffnung machen kann |uhoh: 

Irgendwie muß es doch gehen.........


----------



## Gavor (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

also ich würds in der nacht mal mit ner wasserkugel+knicklicht und ner bienenmade als köder versuchen! die tiefe des köders is ja aber auch entscheident; probier einfach mal aus!#h


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Hast du mal ein Foto vom Teich/See ???? und was kannst du über die Beschaffenheit erzählen.......ich habe schon nachts Aal, Barsch, Forellen, Zander verhaftet.


----------



## ps0674 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Ich habe mich auch schon desöfteren gewundert, wenn Forellenteich-Besitzer ein Nachtangeln angeboten haben. Ich kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, daß die auch Aale besetzt haben und diesen nachgestellt werden soll.

Ich habe mal ein ganzes Wochenende an einem privaten Forellen-Teich geangelt. Da ging tagsüber etliches, da wir mit unserem finanziellen Beitrag einen für das Gewässer eher ungesunden, übermäßigen Besatz gesorgt haben.

Es wurde von allen Angeln durchgeangelt und nachts wurde keine einzige Forelle gefangen, lediglich ein paar Karpfen und ein paar Aale. 

Ferner fische ich häufig in einem Natursee, der ebenfalls mit Forellen besetzt ist. Tagsüber fängt man da recht regelmäßig stumpf mit Wurm Forellen. Nachts - Fehlanzeige!

Ich würde Dir aufgrund dieser (meiner) Erfahrungen also auch eher für die Nacht eine andere Angelei auf andere Fischarten empfehlen. 

Dennoch wünsche ich Dir viel Glück. Vielleicht findest Du ja eine Möglichkeit zum Erfolg. Die besondere Herausforderung reizt ja auch und macht einen Erfolg noch wertvoller.


----------



## barta (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

moinsen männers...
also meiner erfahrung nach, sind forellen nicht nachtaktiv, was nicht heißen soll, dass es unmöglich is, nachts ne forelle zu fangen, aber ist aber auch eher nicht wahrscheinlich

zum nachtangeln an forellenseen... die meisten haben ja noch aal, barsch, karpfen, hecht, stör, wels und zander besetzt...zumindest hier fast alle. ich denke mal, das wird bei euch nicht anders sein


----------



## Grundangler85 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Also Forellen sind nicht nachtaktiv es kann aber trotzdem sein das mal eine beißt aber ist dann eher zufall.

Ich würde dann lieber auf Wels, Stör, Aal oder karpfen angeln. Die meisten Forellensee haben nämlich einen super Besatz davon drin ;-)


----------



## Meeres_Angler (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
natürlich beissen sie nachts!

also wenn ich mal zeit habe mache ich immer nachtangeln.
und ich kann sagen manchmal fängst du 0 und meine beste nacht waren mit 2 ruten 28 st.
also wenn der teich nicht so tief ist fische ich nachts immer auf grund und dann passend auftreibend wie ich es brauche (bis 5m.)
oder mit pose aber wenn du wind hast kannst du ständig werfen und das ist nicht so doll ich möchte ja auch mal schlafen.
des wegen lieber auf grund mit e bissanzeiger,dann wird man auch vom biss wach.
als köder nehme ich sehr viele maden dann maden mit verschiedenen geruchs zusätzen oder tinkturen (wirkt manchmal wunder),mehlwürmer,tebo,köderfisch,usw,
oder viele sorten bait den es giebt auch viele sorten mit verschiedenen gerüchen(nicht alle bait sorten sind gleich da giebt es große unterschiede) und das zieht zu manchen jahreszeiten wie tier.kannst du mir glauben.
ich habe mal gehört das man nachts mit knicklicht schleppen soll das soll es bringen?
habe ich aber noch nie probiert oder gesehen.
die fische kommen auch oft an den rand des gewässers also muß man nicht immer tief fischen kommt aber auch immer auf die wasser temp an!
wenn du mehr wissen willst melde dich bei mir.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Fischdödl (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Also ich habe Nachts schon gut gefangen mit Bienenmade auf Grund auftreibend.Das gilt allerdings nur für die Wintermonate.Im Sommer habe ich Nachts so gut wie noch nie was gefangen ;+


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Hallo fischdödl
also im winter habe ich schon gut gefangen, aber im sommer läuft wenn es sehr warm ist oft besser nachts wie am tage habe ich fest gestellt.
allerdings liegt das auch immer an dem gewässer und der wasser temp.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Fischdödl (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Dann liegt es wohl daran das ich Nachts nichts fange im Sommer,weil ich im Sommer erst gar nicht in nen Forellenpuff gehe ;+:q


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
das ist dann wohl möglich aber wenn du es mal machen soltest guck wie warm es ist und such dir die tieferen stellen.wenn du kannst kann man das mit einem hammingbord funk fischfinder super überprüfen.

aber davon mal gesehen zieht es mich lieber ans salzwassser.

mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

so kalt^^


----------



## Norgefahrer (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

#h  Oh,so viele Antworten und dann sind auch noch so viele Antworten dabei,die mir doch Hoffnung geben.

Also ich war letztes Wochenende wieder mit einem Bekannten Nachtangeln und wir konnten diesmal ganze 7 Forellen verhaften  
Allerdings ging nur was in der Zeit als die Dämmerung einsetzte und dann auch nur mit Schleppen.Hier klappte es mit Powerbait und auch mit Bienenmade.
In der Nacht versuchten wir dann noch unser Glück auf Stör und Wels,leider ohne Erfolg. Wir versuchten es mit Tauwurm auf Grund und später auch mit Tauwurm und Pose,also treibend in verschiedenen Tiefen.

Der Teich in dem wir angelten,ist bis 3 m tief und hat ca. die Maße: 40 m x 20 m und ich habe festgestellt,dass es auf dem Grund jede Menge Wasserpflanzen gibt,dieses Zeug hatte ich nämlich ständig am Haken :q 

Das nächste mal werde ich erstmal am Tage an dem Teich mein Glück versuchen und werde dann sehen,ob es besser klappt.
Zum Nachtangeln werde ich dann wohl nochmal im November fahren und sehen,ob es sich mehr lohnt,wenn die Temperaturen etwas niedriger sind.Die Nächte in den wir bis jetzt da geangelt haben,waren eher lau bzw. warm.

Vielen Dank nochmal und ruhig weiter hier eure Meinungen und Tipp´s schreiben.#h #v


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
der teich ist nicht wiklich groß.
wenn der einen frischwasser zulauf hat würde ich das im sommer mal da probieren.
und immer dran denken im dunkeln ist der geruch am wichtigsten.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
ich habe noch was vergessen natürlich


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
sch... pc der will mal wieder nicht so wie ich will.

aber natürlich haben die forellen auch beisszeiten,die sich aber immer wieder ändern.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Norgefahrer (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*



			
				Meeres_Angler schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> sch... pc der will mal wieder nicht so wie ich will.
> 
> aber natürlich haben die forellen auch beisszeiten,die sich aber immer wieder ändern.
> ...



Hi hi hi,dass mit dem PC kenn ich und weiß wovon Du sprichst,aber wie genau meinst Du das ´mit den Beisszeiten ??? Frühjahr,Sommer,Herbst und Winter,oder Uhrzeit ;+ #c


----------



## Meeres_Angler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

hallo
ja es ändert sich in den jahres zeiten.
aber oft fängt so von 16-17 uhr bis am abend so bis 22-24uhr dann ist oft ruhe so bis 3-5uhr.
aber das ist teilweise von nacht zu nacht echt verschieden.
wichtig ist du weist in etwa wo die stehen und die tiefe und auf was sie so stehen das soltest du schon vor der nacht wissen.
also vor der nacht da sein und viel probieren.
dann wirst du schon fisch bekonnen.
am rand so in 20-50cm wasser tiefe würde ich auch mal eine rute setzenden .den köder ins mittelwasser,und nicht so helle knicklichter verwenden,und nicht viel umherlaufen.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Anderson (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Hab da was im Net gefunden.Vielleicht kannst du es gebrauchen.

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/ ,dort unter Methoden und dann 
Nachtangeln.

Anderson


----------



## syndrom (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Ich habe es auch letzte Woche ausprobiert 18.00 Uhr bis 9.00 Uhr Nachtangeln /Forellensee  und ich kann Euch sagen das ich nicht ein einzigen Fisch in dieser Zeit gefangen habe. ( Bienenmade,Maden,Powerbait usw.) 

Also ich werde nie wieder in solch einen See Nachtangeln, sondern lieber Tagsüber weil am Morgen dann (so 9.00 Uhr)  hatte ich den ersten Biss.


----------



## Norgefahrer (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*



			
				Anderson schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da was im Net gefunden.Vielleicht kannst du es gebrauchen.
> 
> http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/ ,dort unter Methoden und dann
> Nachtangeln.
> ...




Hey super,danke den Link kann ich echt gebrauchen #6  Das werde ich mir mal alles reinziehen und bin sicher,dass ich da den ein oder anderen Tipp mal umsetzten werde.

#h #h #h


----------



## Renke92 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

iCH WAR AUCH SCHONMAL INER NACVHT AUF FORELLEN UND HABE KEINE GEFANGEN ABER MEIN FREUND DER WAR MIT DER HAT 4 FORELLEN UND EINEN AAL GEFANGEN UND ICH HAB NUR EIN BARSCH VON 10 CM ALSO ICH FINDS NIT SO TOLL NACHTS AM FORELLEN TZEICH ABER MEIN KÖDER WAREN MADE BIENENMADE UND DENDROBENA WÜRMER


----------



## Kölner_Jungangler (3. November 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln am Forellenteich*

Hi 
bei mir am Forellenteich wo ich fast nie hingeh (ist einfach zu teuer und für mich kein richtiges angeln !!!) fängt man in der Nacht nur Stör oder Waller !!


----------

